
Alibaba’s Jack Ma Defends China’s 996 Schedule - mekpro
https://www.scmp.com/tech/policy/article/3005946/alibabas-jack-ma-defends-chinas-996-schedule-tech-workers-protest
======
x86_64Ubuntu
Well two things. First Jack Ma is at the top of the dogpile. So it's in his
interests that his workers just work for him with no regard to a work-life
balance. Secondly, if the 996 schedule has some support of the party, as
evident by the Github repo being blocked by browsers, then Jack Ma needs to
show he's on board or be quiet. Failure to do so could get real ugly for him.

------
mc32
>“If you do not do 996 when you are young, when will you? Do you think never
having to work 996 in your life is an honour to boast about?” he said.

This is so ridiculous. First you’re burning people out, and if studies are to
be believed, you’re getting less productivity out of your workers. Second,
this explicitly is biased against people who’ve been out of university a few
years.

How can he not see a problem here?

------
devoply
It's mentally incapacitated behavior for a country of 1 billion people not to
just employ more people instead burning out a small minority who are
apparently smart enough to work for their top companies. Jack Ma is not only
an ass, he's a complete buffoon out of touch with reality.

